# Work Permit Delhi consulate



## gav29 (Feb 16, 2015)

I applied work permit from Delhi consulate. After a short document review they returned me my original passport and also not taken any of the original document ..
Is this a normal process , as I have heard that consulate used to hold passport with them and do take the original education certificates


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Did they tell you they will process the application without all the documents?
Or did they say you are not eligible to apply?
Therein lies your answer!


----------



## gav29 (Feb 16, 2015)

beppi said:


> Did they tell you they will process the application without all the documents?
> Or did they say you are not eligible to apply?
> Therein lies your answer!


They have taken the photocopy of all the documents . They have also taken the demand draft . They said nothing about the eligibility 
when I asked how much time would it take - the lady simply told that she will let me know through email 

I am surprised by this behavior


----------



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

They return your original passport and other documents .as the process may take some time.once decision is made you will get an email. Then you have to go to the consulate with your passport for stamping. Hope this clarifies. in my case they kept the original degree certificate though.but I guess that depends on case by case.




gav29 said:


> They have taken the photocopy of all the documents . They have also taken the demand draft . They said nothing about the eligibility
> when I asked how much time would it take - the lady simply told that she will let me know through email
> 
> I am surprised by this behavior


----------



## gav29 (Feb 16, 2015)

liju84 said:


> They return your original passport and other documents .as the process may take some time.once decision is made you will get an email. Then you have to go to the consulate with your passport for stamping. Hope this clarifies. in my case they kept the original degree certificate though.but I guess that depends on case by case.


Thanks a lot for the clarification


----------

